# Winter Woolies...



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahhhhh I love there little woolly jumpers and your Jack Russell is gorgeous, love his/her little wrinkles on their head.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha great pictures, lol, bless them,


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Awww don't they look smart! your grey dog is really cute!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awwww i love your bedlington terrier, they`re the cutest dogs ever. look like them me to you bears, i always tell the woman round the corner i`m gonna steal hers lol


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww those jumpers are amazing are they homemade? If not where did you get them from I think Red deffo needs one!!!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks very cute and comfortable, I want one for my buddy...


----------



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Awww those jumpers are amazing are they homemade? If not where did you get them from I think Red deffo needs one!!!


Believe it or not, the black and white one is from Asda - I think it was about £2.50 and the grey and pink one is from Home and Bargain for £1.99!


----------



## hillfeed (Dec 3, 2009)

really great to see this


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

How sweet. Thanks for sharing. Your dog will be very warm during the winter months. Very cute!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I saw the grey jumper in Home Bargains but it was teeny tiny no way it would fit my dog.
They look gorgeous in there jumpers


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

aww they look adorable!! 

they have these ones in [email protected] Red Dog Jumper by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

Daisy loves hers...


----------



## maisyjess (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwww so gorgeous.
I have a Bedlington terrier.


----------



## cryingdady (Dec 9, 2009)

nice sharing!


----------



## jessicaleighxo (Dec 11, 2009)

lovely  your dogs will be needing them in the cold winter weather that we are getting! xxx


----------

